# 1" Headtube to fit 1 1/8" Fork?



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Odd question guys: I was wondering if anyone has ever fit a 1 1/8" fork on a frame made for a 1" fork?

It seems like there may be a way, has anyone done this?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No safe, good way to do it really. Though I think there has been similar posts with same question here. You might find it in a search.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

I couldn't find the best info on it but a 1 1/8" fork seems to slide in the cups and bearings and the races seem to be the only limiting factor. It might help to have smaller bearings as well.

I searched but couldn't find much info.

Maybe I just need to find the right combination of bearings and races.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Just found this:

Genuine Bicycle Produsts: Parts and Accesories.

Looks like the guy shaved down a normal headset to fit an older 1" headtube


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

You want to shave a headset to jam a 1 1/8 fork in a 1" headtube?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have seen it done on a pre war DX but they have a bmx standard headset which is a bit bigger. I believe the headtube was reamed out.


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

girlonbike said:


> You want to shave a headset to jam a 1 1/8 fork in a 1" headtube?


Ha, you are correct! If it doesn't work I'll end up buying one of those Retro Ryder headsets


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

sandmangts said:


> I have seen it done on a pre war DX but they have a bmx standard headset which is a bit bigger. I believe the headtube was reamed out.


I believe that is the size of my headtube, a normal 1" headset fits really loose in the headtube. I really just need to get the headset about 1mm thinner, so really only .5mm on the round headset


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

What bike do you have? year? pics?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Didn't someone ask this a couple weeks ago? The responses were pretty much the same.

It can work with a headtube made for the 1"BMX headset. I did this to a schwinn cruiser frame. Reamed the headtube to the cup diameter for a 1 1/8" and installed the headset. If the frame is for a standard 1"headset, no dice.

Pics will make it easier to help you!

frog

Edit: Found the old thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/1-1-8-inch-fork-1-inch-bike-810715.html


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

All your critical dimensions can be found here.

Headset Specs | Chris King Precision Components


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys. The main reason I wan't a 1 1/8" is so I can put a disc brake on it, more for emergencies on rocky hills and cliffs where I live.

The bike is a 1937 Dayton


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

1 cog frog said:


> Didn't someone ask this a couple weeks ago? The responses were pretty much the same.
> 
> It can work with a headtube made for the 1"BMX headset. I did this to a schwinn cruiser frame. Reamed the headtube to the cup diameter for a 1 1/8" and installed the headset. If the frame is for a standard 1"headset, no dice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, this is a great idea. the only downside is the original cups are pitted. Maybe purchasing a new 1" BMX headset and pull the bearings out of the cage. I definitely have some work to do!


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks like a great foundation for a project! Measure 1st, but you should be ok to ream out to a 1 1/8".

I know it has been done. The limiting factor is the wall thickness of the head tube. If I remember correctly, I had to take off .060" total (.030" per side) to make the threadless headset fit.

The headtube walls were plenty thick, and my LBS had done the same to another schwinn before they did mine.

The mod turned out well, and I run a Surly 1x1 fork and an Avid BB7 front disc.

frog


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

muddybuddy said:


> All your critical dimensions can be found here.
> 
> Headset Specs | Chris King Precision Components


Thanks for the link, mine is in fact the BMX size so I don't have to shave too much.

Just installed a euro BB adapter and a square tapered BB, getting excited about the project!


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Just to update, I got my headtube reamed to the correct diameter. The headtube still has plenty of metal left, so far so good!


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice Dayton. Will make a great project frame. Are you going to put disc tabs on the rear?


----------



## Bicyclelist (Sep 5, 2006)

Malibu412 said:


> Nice Dayton. Will make a great project frame. Are you going to put disc tabs on the rear?


Nope, just coaster for now. Disc tabs sound nice though, doing a pump track on the coaster sucks!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

There is the Retro Ryder Headset machined just for that application. Genuine Bicycle Produsts: Parts and Accesories.


----------

